# Long 610 info



## valuetrucking (Jun 15, 2011)

I am looking at a Long 610 tractor, my gut feeling, says buyer beware, but anyway

Motors starts good, no major smoke
owner says clutch slips a little in high range, but not in low range

Lift doesnt lift at all, with nothing attached, he says it was working

He wants $2000 for it

any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## PatMcD (Apr 5, 2011)

It's got to be worth at least that much in parts. Buy it. If it's junk, you can part it out and make money.


----------

